# Tossers who don't know how to park properly



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

You know the sort..................

Idiots that drive into a parking space and instead of parking their car nice and central they park it to one side of the bay giving you about 2 inches to open your door when you're about to leave

Inconsiderate tossers........the lot of em Â


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Er you've forgotten that your supposed to park a TT across the white line taking up two whole bays.

This will enable you to open your doors fully.

If anyone gives you a dirty look or moans at you - just say you don't want to have to pay another Â£700 to have a door skin replaced after the last time you parked there.

Dave


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Er you've forgotten that your supposed to park a TT across the white line taking up two whole bays.


True,but i drive a Mk2 Golf GTI ;D


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

What about getting a my other cars a TT bumper sticker? This will give you a transferable right to park across spaces. Or just put a ******** sticker in your window.

BTW once saw a "My other cars a porsche" bumper sticker on a . . . .porsche!

Dave


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> BTW once saw a "My other cars a porsche" bumper sticker on a . . . .porsche!


That's a sign of a definate Tosser


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

I know a guy who in his astra van has a sticker that says my other car is a Porsche & it is, this guys a tosser also ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Don't you think that when you park in two parking spaces others may be getting upset and they may try to damage your car for revenge?


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

No. Do you?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

You could always park in mother and child and make the wife woddle ;D !!!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> No. Do you?


I do.


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Hmmm maybe, but the odds of a vandal taking it out on your car because you parked in two spaces, is probably lower than the bumper scrape or dingged door caused by too smaller spaces. Don't you think?

Also the idiots who would damage your car for parking in two spaces are the sort who would damage your car being nice!

Dave


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I can't stand people who swing their doors open and knock yours! . How bloody irritating is that?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Also the idiots who would damage your car for parking in two spaces are the sort who would damage your car being nice!
> 
> Dave


Not the same idiots! It can be someone frustrated that can't park. He could have parked in the last space that you double occupied.

They may take the air out of the tyres.


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

ah but I wouldnt do it in a full car park - that would be too selfish 

(as opposed to moderately selfish)

Dave


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

But it is the full car parks that can cause damage to your TT not the empty ones.

So double parking in an empty one doesn't offer you any protection as there are so few cars parked around.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

heheh park it in two spaces then some twat with a robin reliant will try and park it the other halfs hehehe or some idiot with a moped!! ;D. These people will always do this, even when the car park is half empty and no matter how far away from the rest of the parked cars you park.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> Hmmm maybe, but the odds of a vandal taking it out on your car because you parked in two spaces, is probably lower than the bumper scrape or dingged door caused by too smaller spaces. Don't you think?
> 
> Also the idiots who would damage your car for parking in two spaces are the sort who would damage your car being nice!
> 
> Dave


There has been a thread about your sort of behaviour in the past before and I'll say the same thing now as I did then. I think people like you are wankers. :-/ And before you start with the usual 'I worked bloody hard for this car...' blah blah blah. If you get that worried about parking your precious car in a car park, buy something else that won't make you neurotic.

I park an expensive bike on the street in central London but I'm insured so I get on with my life without pissing other people off by being selfish. Get over it.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

...add to that people that park in disabled spaces who clearly arent


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I believe you can get fined for parking in a disabled space without a permit!


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

I live about 200 yards from a small waitrose in the high street. It has a reasonable car park, but is well within walking distance, obviously.

My neighbour drives there, parks outside the doors on a double yellow and is saying that he's taking the council to court (how exactly? based on what??) because he's had 5 parking tickets in the last month and he's a resident. Fool.

Although we have a drive and garage each (he doesn't use the latter), he also told me that the parking in the village is "making him want to move". Apparently he can't park when he takes the kids to school. You can see the school from my house. It's over the road.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> I live about 200 yards from a small waitrose in the high street. It has a reasonable car park, but is well within walking distance, obviously.
> 
> My neighbour drives there, parks outside the doors on a double yellow and is saying that he's taking the council to court (how exactly? based on what??) because he's had 5 parking tickets in the last month and he's a resident. Fool.
> 
> Although we have a drive and garage each (he doesn't use the latter), he also told me that the parking in the village is "making him want to move". Apparently he can't park when he takes the kids to school. You can see the school from my house. It's over the road.


He also sounds like a Tosser............and a real lazy one at that :


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I bet he pays Â£4.99 for 5 slices of organic ham too! :


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Wanker - bit harsh.

BTW I don't park in disabled spots, parent and child spots or too close to a corner (as per highway code)

If the car park is a fair size and not full, there is nothing wrong with parking in the middle of two spaces, there are hundreds others AND the spaces are incredibly narrow. Every other car I've had even the TT has a small ding in the door has been badley damaged in a car park.

I also park in london on the street and in multi stories in one space where you're not allowed to take two spaces. Take a look at the bigger picture and the context of what I was saying before calling me a wanker.

Wankers are those who park on double yellow, zig zigs on crossings (3point fine for that!), disabled spaces, close to corners and blind junctions.

Not those of us who lessen the odds of muppets damaging the car WITHOUT inconviencing others.

Also with regard to the point about your bike - nearly all bikers have respect for other bikers. Much less chance of damage than a door ding in tescos.

I'm glad you can afford the insurance and hassle of having a new door skin or wing on your car at the drop of a hat - maybe I can, but as my parking style inconviences NO ONE why take the chance?

Dave

p.s. Very cocky comment about the bike - not sure I'd class it as expensive! Loads of R1's around on the used market nowadays. V-Rods or Busa's, or even a Senna edition Duke could be considered expensive.


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

One other thing - have you ever had your car door damaged - to the point of needing a new skin? I have twice (not the TT though)

Ever had your car keyed? I have the TT and the A4Q.

Ever had someone attempting to break into your car? I have the A4Q, a pug 405 (repeatedly)

Ever had your R1 knocked over by a drunk and the indicator, mirror smashed and the tank scratched, the side fairing (if thats what its called) scratched and cracked (I think) a good friend has.

and many other such events.

Perhaps those of us that have suffered from this sort of thing before become a little more protective.

Still if you can afford to watch someone wreck the side of your car, and say "its ok mate its covered by the insurance - I'll live with it, don't worry you carry on" when its an avoidable situation - you'll be a different character to most people.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Well said that man above


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

if you can't park - you can't drive - nuff said...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

If you can't drive it don't own it!


----------

